# Pets



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

I intend to bring my 2 little dogs and a cat over to Egypt. Do any of you know the veterinary requirements? I do have information off the web, just want to double check. Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

you need a pet passport I believe then easy


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Monty B said:


> I intend to bring my 2 little dogs and a cat over to Egypt. Do any of you know the veterinary requirements? I do have information off the web, just want to double check. Thanks


Some info....hope it's helpful 

Pet Immigration Rules Egypt

REGULATIONS FOR TAKING A PET DOG OR CAT TO EGYPT

Egypt does not quarantine healthy pets who meet the following requirements:

Your pet cat or dog must be microchipped and vaccinated for rabies at least 30 days but not more than 12 months prior to entry into the country. If your pet' microchip is not ISO 11784/11785 compliant, you can bring your own microchip scanner.

Within 14 days of travel, a USDA (or CFIA) accredited veterinarian must then complete the Egypt Veterinary Certificate for endorsement by the USDA or CFIA if traveling from the United States or Canada. If traveling from another country, the Governing Authority of your country should endorse the forms. A copy of the Rabies Certificate should also be included.

You are required to keep the pet in your custody for the first 3 months you are in Egypt.

A small administrative fee may be charged upon your arrival.


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you so much. All the stresses of moving!!!


----------

